# NOAA Lake erie



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone fishing this one? I want to sign up but currently only 11 teams signed up, thinking maybe alot are waiting till last minute for weather conditionsNice Idon't see Valatero on the list


----------



## macksmallie71 (Apr 30, 2008)

Im one of those 11, Im not sure why it has'nt filled up - maybe weather or gas prices.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

My hubby is going to fish it, but he hasn't signed up yet. I won't be fishing it because I get seasick  (unless someone can promise me that there will be only 2 footers or less on the lake!  ) WB


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Come on Nip, give us an updated number on the entrys, it's not like your busy or anything! 

Are we on regardless of early signups or do you need a min. number considering the distance?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ok...Ok...Ok...

Here's my speil 

Erie has generated the biggest email and phone response outside of Madness. But also as Madness entries go, I believe too many rely on the Ebay styled fanfare the online roster creates. Historically resulting in getting shut out.

I have always generated the roster as a way to simply save my time from phone calls "I mailed my check, did you get it?" scenerio. 

We are running 23 events with nearly 400 anglers of all shapes and sizes in 2008...IT GETS CRAZY for me otherwise, and is a great service for the anglers to confirm payment. There have been no recent updates as I haven't received any entries until today.

The NOAA Erie is just like every other event we run. It's there, it's promoted throughout the year, and I have no control of how few or many enter or when or why they do or don't.

The lower the number of entrants- the higher your odds. The higher number up to 60- the better the payout. Figure even JUST 30 teams (which Erie is on track for easily) you have a 1 in 30 shot at $3,000. Throw a contingency, say from Stratos, in... make it $6000! As an angler- I personally find this scenerio very attractive.

Despite some kinda goofy rumors I heard - NOAA Erie is just as always... 
*Top 10 PAID- 100&#37; CHECKS regardless of entries, WWC points given and we have ZERO intentions of anything different.*

If you have the kahunas to fish against the best- which I'm hopefull we'll see some notorious bigwater names- and know you can beat 'em come join us! Just as every NOAA event is geared for... 

If your scared...stay at home and watch TV and be ready for me to call you a CHICKEN next time you weigh-in at Berlin or Portage  or anywhere I see you for that matter  

ALSO... if you plan to enter via mail anytime after a postmark of July 19th (this Saturday), there is a $20 late fee to be included with your payment.

BTW- here's a link:
http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

nip


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

If your scared...stay at home and watch TV said:


> Your best and probably only chance of seeing him is at Berlin!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Check(s) are in the mail!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Not Scared...Checks in the mail.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Can I weigh sheephead as well cause I am deadly on baaaaaaass.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Balog just emailed...where's Rhode? Looking for Clapper??? Coates??Parker??? Kings are paid... how about Domonkos??? Vatalaro...bock bock bock...

AND MORE!!!

Bock,bock, bock, bock.....baaaaaaahhhh

We are at 18 just like that right now... more coming??? 

Even SHRIVER is coming to the show!!! That indeed is some Kahunas!!! Largemouth are allowed... 

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html


nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

goodday said:


> Not Scared...Checks in the mail.


I won't lie, check is in the mail but I'm scared to death ...

Balog, Vatalaro, Clapper, 6ft waves, 5 pound smallmouth...

I'm prayin for a gale so I can flip the Black River!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Welp...the irony...

Balog is "up in the air" due to the Canadian waters being off limits.

Maybe a side pot for your green fish Shrive...

BTW for all, and as discussed at the NOAA preseason meeting... #1 *NOAA ERIE IS ONLY OPEN TO OHIO WATERS*- #2 there will also be a reduced fish limit of 4 or 3 fish creels dependant upon final participation.

To answer the same questions... #1 my insurance won't cover Canada #2 We desire to minimize our impact upon the fishery while there.

Last I checked...there were many large brown fish from Toledo to Ashtabula...sorry to limit everyone so rigidly 

nip


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

Last I checked...there were many large brown fish from Toledo to Ashtabula...sorry to limit everyone so rigidly 

your wrong... theres no brown fish around the sandusky area


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone going up to practice this weekend? I'll be ther tommorow hopefully catching more than a sunburn.


----------

